# DLNA Bildschirmübertragung???



## J-Kopf (13. Dezember 2012)

*DLNA Bildschirmübertragung???*

Hallo,

ich bin seit kurzem im Besitz eines Fernsehrs der WLAN fähig ist.
Nun suche ich nach einer Möglichkeit meinen Desktop-Bildschirm übers Netzwerk auf
den Fernseher zu übertragen.

(Eine Kabelverbindung ist nicht möglich! und googlen hat mich bis jetzt auf kein (gutes) Ergebniss gebracht.)

Ich bin in der Lage Videos zu übertragen,
wäre es also möglich den Bildschirminhalt zu streamen???
oder gibt es (kostenlose) Programme die Bildschirminhalte über DLNA übertragen können???

lg J


----------



## soth (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: DLNA Bildschirmübertragung???*

Du kannst den Bildschirminhalt aufnehmen und streamen, das kostet aber einiges an Leistung. 
Und ob dein Fernseher den Stream abspielt, wage ich zu bezweifeln...

Was bezweckst du denn damit?


----------



## Herbboy (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: DLNA Bildschirmübertragung???*

Was für nen LCD hast Du denn? Viele können ja DLNA, dann muss der PC nur als DLNA-Server eingerichtet werden.


----------



## J-Kopf (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: DLNA Bildschirmübertragung???*

Ich würde gerne versuchen Spiele an den Fernseher zu übertragen...
(um dann mit kabellosem Gamepad spielen zu können)

Ist ein Medion irgendwas... auf jeden Fall DLNA-Fähig...

@soth
das mit der Leistung bekomme ich glaube ich hin... Will sowieso keine Anspruchsvollen Spiele spielen.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: DLNA Bildschirmübertragung???*

Kannst Du nicht bei den Gelegenheiten, bei denen Du spielst, ein HDMI-Kabel nehmen? Per WLAN und dann noch als Bild-Stream wirst Du nämlich das Problem haben, dass es für das "einpacken" und versenden des Bildes ein bisschen dauert, und dann wirst Du unweigerlich einen Lag haben, also Du drückst zB beim Pad nach links, auf dem LCD siehst Du die Aktion aber erst ne Sekunde später. So kann man dann natürlich nicht spielen....


----------



## J-Kopf (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: DLNA Bildschirmübertragung???*

Das Problem ist, dass der Fernseher einfach in nem anderen Stockwerk steht...
Ich werde wohl wahrscheinlich drauf verzichten müssen


----------



## soth (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: DLNA Bildschirmübertragung???*

Ein Kabel kannst du also auf keinen Fall verlegen? 

Dann gäbe es noch die Möglichkeit über Wireless HDMI... 
Wie gut das funktioniert, kann ich dir allerdings nicht sagen.


----------



## rumor (14. Dezember 2012)

Das Controller Signal muss auch übertragen werden.... Ich seh da keine. Spaß drin bei den hohen eingabeverzögerungen die da auf dich zukommen.... Lieber den PC bei Bedarf hoch stellen und nach dem Spiel wieder abbauen.


----------



## J-Kopf (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: DLNA Bildschirmübertragung???*

Wireless HDMI ist so verdammt teuer 
Ich werd das demnächst mal probieren über VLC Stream an einen anderen PC versuchen wie schlimm der Lag wirklich ist...
Da sich ja alles im (W)LAN Netzwerk abspielt hoffe ich auf recht geringe Verluste...

Dann könnte man über einen Laptop einfach nur das Bild übertragen...

Ich sag wies gelaufen ist sobald ichs ausprobiert habe!


----------



## Herbboy (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: DLNA Bildschirmübertragung???*

Es geht ja nicht um den Lag wegen WLAN, sondern um den Lag, weil das Bild erst "eingepackt" werden muss. Das ist ja eben NICHT wie bei nem HDMI-Kabel, dass die Bilddaten 1:1 unverändert vom PC zum LCD fließen, nur halt übers WLAN statt per Kabel...


----------



## rumor (15. Dezember 2012)

Ein HDMI Signal ist auch mit ner(ich nenns jetzt einfach mal so) Timeline Versehen die dafür zuständig ist das die Signale in der richtigen Reihenfolge und Zeitabstand entschlüsselt werden. HDMI über WLAN mag bei Filmen usw gehen, wie Herbboy aber sehr treffend beschrieben hat ist das packen und entpacken der Knackpunkt. Dadurch kommt das Signal an, wird teilweise entpackt und könnte dargestellt werden, die Timeline wartet aber noch auf etwas oder will bereits etwas anderes darstellen. Zudem gehen bei jeder drahtlosen übertragungstechnik gewisse datenverluste. Diese verlorenen datenteile werden erneut angefordert oder sind einfach weg.

Es gibt nicht umsonst spezielle übertragungstechniken bzw Protokolle bestimmter Hersteller für drahtlose Übertragung. Auf Anhieb fällt mir da Samsung ein. Ich glaub Sharp hatte auch mal ein sehr gutes Wireless System.

Durch alles das zusammen wird eine Verzögerung erzeugt die du auch durch den Laptop nicht wegbekommen wirst. Je nach Spiel kann's aber auch sein das es garnicht auffällt.

Gruss


----------



## Herbboy (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: DLNA Bildschirmübertragung???*

Für Filme ist das ganze halt egal - denn ob der Film "in Wahrheit" schon 2 Sekunden vorher den PC/Player verlassen hat, ist völlig wurscht. Aber bei Games wären schon 1/10 Sekunde Verzögerung extrem nervig, und mehr wäre fast unspielbar.


----------



## J-Kopf (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: DLNA Bildschirmübertragung???*

Ich habs mal ausprobiert das Bild über VLC ohne zu packen(RAW) zu versenden, hat auch soweit funktioniert.
Der Lag war aber wie gesagt zum spielen zu groß. Und Filme kann ich ja auch über DLNA Streamen...

Vielen Dank euch allen.

close!


----------

